# WORKING FOR THE FRDERAL GOV.



## glenspens (Oct 1, 2013)

Who workes for the Federal Gov and  starting today may gets more time to do some turning and work on them honey DO list....


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

This can get messy.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Oct 1, 2013)

Justturnin said:


> This can get messy.


 

Lets keep politics out of this and it won't:biggrin:


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

OKLAHOMAN said:


> Justturnin said:
> 
> 
> > This can get messy.
> ...



Much easier said than done for many.


----------



## avbill (Oct 1, 2013)

my son works at the smithsonian and my daughter in law works at the census  bureau   their looking for a small break as a vacation.


----------



## Justturnin (Oct 1, 2013)

avbill said:


> my son works at the smithsonian and my daughter in law works at the census  bureau   their looking for a small break as a vacation.



Wow, the Smithsonian? I bet that's a cool job.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 1, 2013)

Daughter in law went to work this morning, works for US Marshal office in Idaho, problem is she will loose 2  days a month of due to Sequestration  and doesn't know if she will get paid for these days working while the Gov. is shut down and still have to take a day off work each pay period so next Monday she get a day off.  The Bummer is she and my son are just getting back on their financial feet after the recession and neither have what I would call high paying jobs right now, they are both just starting from scratch.

Having worked for the State of California for 38 years in a job that shouldn't have any to do with politics I found at the end, it's all about politics and it make it extremely hard to do your job as it should be done.

Mods I know what you were getting at with the warning.


----------



## BSea (Oct 1, 2013)

avbill said:


> my son works at the smithsonian and my daughter in law works at the census  bureau   their looking for a small break as a vacation.



Does your son know "Bones"?  Oh wait, that's the Jeffersonian.:biggrin:


----------



## avbill (Oct 1, 2013)

He a researcher at the Smith..  He actually found the financial records in 1811-20 of the Smithsonian  then  everyone though the records were lost as there was a fire  at that time period.  Yes a very cool job.    The average age of the researchers is 71 years  He the baby in the department.


----------



## GoodTurns (Oct 1, 2013)

My wife works for the FDA and is "off"... had to go in today to remove personal items, and read the scripted voice message for voicemail and set up the "out of office" function on her email.

Unfortunately for me:  A) no certainty of her paycheck and B) She is at home expanding the HONEY-DO list!


----------



## alphageek (Oct 1, 2013)

I know that this is a very hot topic.  Remember that even our leader Jeff works for the government.   

That being said - please keep things civil and out of the political arena.   This is not the place and we will delete if we have to.

Thanks

Dean
Asst moderator


----------



## Yegg (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm a DoD employee.  My agency is exempt from the shut down as our budget is funded through other agencies and already paid for.  However, we have been told that our next paycheck is it as nobody will be in to process payroll.  

Elliott


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2013)

A question for "older" Federal employees:  Have any of these shutdowns (there have been 17 since Reagan) EVER resulted in you losing a day's pay?  My recollection is that they ALWAYS pay everyone for the days missed.  But I am NOT a federal employee, so I wonder if this is just the news media's choice of reporting.

Thanks for any information---I have no dog in this fight, but I am concerned about the "collateral damage" as the pols "play politics" with fed employees' livelihood.


----------



## Haynie (Oct 1, 2013)

GoodTurns said:


> She is at home expanding the HONEY-DO list!



And this would be the biggest tragedy of the whole mess.  Just think how many poor saps are having their Honey-do lists expanded.

I just hope the folks at NCIS are at work today.  They left us hanging last week.  :biggrin:


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

To be honest I have never seen a federal employee that was happy with their job, content with the work environment and thrilled about going in to work all at the same time.  I know plenty who fit that bill in the private sector.

To be honest with the way things are setup it would be good to have more time off and shut things down from time to time like this, even on a more broad scale.  So things like this is actually a blessing.  As the OP stated, more time to do other things like turning and the like.


----------



## Dan Hintz (Oct 1, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> A question for "older" Federal employees:  Have any of these shutdowns (there have been 17 since Reagan) EVER resulted in you losing a day's pay?  My recollection is that they ALWAYS pay everyone for the days missed.  But I am NOT a federal employee, so I wonder if this is just the news media's choice of reporting.


When this happened back in the 90's, everyone eventually got their back pay (several months down the road).  Unfortunately, this time it isn't going to happen, so I hope those who are missing days have planned for the future and saved up their pennies.

SWMBO decided she was going to do some shopping after turning in her slip.  Yeah, 'cause that makes sense... they're not paying you, so let's go spend some money instead :-/


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2013)

Dan Hintz said:


> ed4copies said:
> 
> 
> > A question for "older" Federal employees: Have any of these shutdowns (there have been 17 since Reagan) EVER resulted in you losing a day's pay? My recollection is that they ALWAYS pay everyone for the days missed. But I am NOT a federal employee, so I wonder if this is just the news media's choice of reporting.
> ...


Don't go to the bank that it won't - there is nothing in place that I've heard of that might prevent it.


----------



## Nikitas (Oct 1, 2013)

From what I understand some will get paid and some may not.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 1, 2013)

actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have  passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back.


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2013)

cwolfs69 said:


> actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have  passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back.




This is also what I have heard.  Just wondered if anyone has "first hand" knowledge.

Again, I have no dog in the race.  But, the employees are pawns.  

As an analogy, if your employer's building burns down tonight, should you get paid for working tomorrow, even though it is clearly impossible?  Not the employees' fault that Congress "put them out of work"!


----------



## The Penguin (Oct 1, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> cwolfs69 said:
> 
> 
> > actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have  passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back.
> ...


as response to your analogy...the building I work in had a fire in it 3 years ago. Our office was closed down for 3 days due to the fire and the needed smoke remediation. I was still on-call as needed for clients and jobsite visits. We were still paid for the time we were "sent home" - though we noted that time separately on our timesheets so that the company would be reimbursed through the "business interruption" insurance. We kept track of all time we were not able to work until the building cleanup was 100% complete, which took several weeks.


----------



## Jim Burr (Oct 1, 2013)

Ironically...Someone determined that rather than 12 on call disaster teams today...we only need one...ours. Now we are the only "Rapid Response" disaster medical team on call and with a 4 hour response time anywhere...yippee . Don't even know where our plane is...
Can't really do anything...out the door in uniform in 4 hours...boo.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2013)

ed4copies said:


> cwolfs69 said:
> 
> 
> > actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back.
> ...


----------



## Haynie (Oct 1, 2013)

I was just notified by a customer that his boat is held captive on Lake Powell.  No boats launched or retrieved because the ramps are closed.  People with small boats can leave the lake.  House boats, like his, are stuck.


----------



## Deadhead (Oct 1, 2013)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *cwolfs69* 

 
_actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back._


This is also what I have heard. Just wondered if anyone has "first hand" knowledge.


Quote:
Originally Posted by *cwolfs69* 
_actually i heard, not 100% sure, that they have passed a separate bill that the laid off employees will get there back pay when restarted. that to me is ridiculous. if they are shut down, not working and we cant go to the parks etc, why will they get paid for that when they go back._


This is also what I have heard. Just wondered if anyone has "first hand" knowledge.

There is no bill like that as far as I know. I'm DOD; there was a bill signed into law last night: HR 3210, applies to pay and allowances of active-duty members, including reservists on full-time active duty, plus pay and allowances for Defense Department and Homeland Security Department civilians and contractors who are determined to be “providing support to members of the armed forces.”
Here’s a link to the entire article if anyone is interested in reading.
http://www.federaltimes.com/article/20130930/CONGRESS/309300024/Shutdown-exemption-military-pay-becomes-law


----------



## MikeL (Oct 1, 2013)

I am what is called a dual status federal employee. I basically wear two hats. I am a military member while being paid as a GS rated civil service member ( I am not considered active duty). I am furloughed. As of this morning there has not been legislation to get back pay. It may or may not happen. We are in an economic situation today that is not comparable to the other shut downs. I am not sure anyone can say we will get paid simply because we did last time. These are unique times. If I am given back pay I would not be surprised if I am asked to be in a leave status if I want the pay. I like my job. I would much rather be working and not have pay issues. But, I did spend several hours in the shop and enjoyed it!  I'll be in the shop tomorrow too if still furloughed. I am going to enjoy it regardless.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

Well see this section. 
Five Upsides to the Government Shutdown | Washington Free Beacon


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 1, 2013)

the bill has not been passed yet but was introduced. it is HR 3223 and was introduced on 9/30/2013. it would guarantee employees all back pay no matter what their status. so they will have to suffer through the layoff but get the windfall afterwards. not the way to run the government. they are not working, they should not be paid. not a function of whose fault. they are being paid with our tax dollars.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

cwolfs69 said:


> the bill has not been passed yet but was introduced. it is HR 3223 and was introduced on 9/30/2013. it would guarantee employees all back pay no matter what their status. so they will have to suffer through the layoff but get the windfall afterwards. not the way to run the government. they are not working, they should not be paid. not a function of whose fault. they are being paid with our tax dollars.



Try this. 


Govtrack: H.R. 3223: To provide for the compensation of furloughed Federal employees.


----------



## tbroye (Oct 1, 2013)

The ones who caused this mess and their staff's will not suffer at all, they are exempt , as usual,from all this, and it is just certain parts of the Gov. that are shut down, the majority of the Gov. is still functioning.  I went through this with the State of CA a couple of times but never faced a layoff or furlough, because our Department was paid out of the Motor Vehicle fund, which came from vehicle registration and gas taxes.  My wife got nailed a few times and it hurt because she was the big bread winner in family, she made roughly twice as much as me so it really hurt. Being in management she didn't get back pay when the mess over.  I can't remember if the rank and file got payed or not.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 1, 2013)

Deadhead said:


> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *cwolfs69*
> 
> 
> ...


 That bill is continuing their paychecks...I think it doesn't have to do with them losing their pay then getting it back later.


----------



## glenspens (Oct 1, 2013)

WOW..... I did not know this was going to blow up like it has  or I would not have said anything .  i am  off as well i work for the army ....i was just making light of the fact that we would have more time in the shop to take our mind off the fact that our pay will be short, my pay just got back to normal from the last furlough.


----------



## PR_Princess (Oct 1, 2013)




----------



## ed4copies (Oct 1, 2013)

glenspens said:


> WOW..... I did not know this was going to blow up like it has  or I would not have said anything .  i am  off as well i work for the army ....i was just making light of the fact that we would have more time in the shop to take our mind off the fact that our pay will be short, my pay just got back to normal from the last furlough.




This is nothing LIKE a blow up!!!!  Enjoy the conversation, we'll notify you if there is a blow up:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 1, 2013)

PR_Princess said:


>



And old favorite


If the opposite of a Pro is a Con, Then the opposite of Progress would be???????

Politics - Take it apart and see the real meaning. Poli - Many + Tics - little blood suckers.


----------



## jedgerton (Oct 1, 2013)

Here's my question.  Since the Federal government is shutting down part of the services they offer, shouldn't our taxes be reduced?  In any other enterprise if you choose not to offer some of the products or services that you formerly offered, your revenue is also cut by the amount you garnered from those goods or services.

Just sayin...


----------



## Joe S. (Oct 1, 2013)

PR_Princess said:


>



Priceless!


----------



## Pioneerpens (Oct 1, 2013)

I work for DHS, essential personnel, so I get to go to work and hope to be paid 'someday'.  All leave is cancelled until further notice.  My scheduled vacation is to start in 9 days.  already paid for and planned for a year. * sigh*


----------



## edstreet (Oct 1, 2013)

jedgerton said:


> Here's my question.  Since the Federal government is shutting down part of the services they offer, shouldn't our taxes be reduced?  In any other enterprise if you choose not to offer some of the products or services that you formerly offered, your revenue is also cut by the amount you garnered from those goods or services.
> 
> Just sayin...



On the flip side actually.  You can bet $$$ there will be a push to raise taxes because this was 'devastating' (and other choice words that are blown out of context)

If you look at the other 'shut downs' you will find they help the economy rather than hurt.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Oct 2, 2013)

I can't single out one branch of the govt.  The whole lot of them have disappointed me for a long while, I am not a party line voter but I do have my conservative beliefs as a moral tenant.  The whole "Affordable Care Act" has run contrary to my gut, in that the costs to insure a relative few seem to be exceedingly high.  And the bill that was passed (as the "law of the land") is not the bill that the "all knowing, never worked a private sector job in their lives" passed.  The current ACA is not the one that was voted on.  Please don't think that I was a fan of the initial one, but the way our govt works there is NO accountability on either parties part to stand up for us, the people.  We are the ones that make this country work (no matter what party line we subscribe to).  And yes, you and I did, with the help of those before us "build it".  We are a country by, for, and of the people, governed by our elected (by us don't forget) peers, to REPRESENT (not rule) us.  Sorry if I sound too political .  A PROUD AMERICAN, KRIS PETERS


----------



## PenPal (Oct 2, 2013)

A worthy aim is to store essentials, food, clothing, water etc at least enough to provide for yourself comes a state of emergency, then eat what you store store what you eat these emergencies do occur in our lives for reasons often beyond our control, just thinking common sense to ease the mind kinda like insurance only easily started within all our means.

I remember clearly all farmers are faced with worse all the time susceptable to seasons, fire, floods etc they tend to have a bag of flour etc ready for tough times.

Please have a good outcome.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## joefyffe (Oct 2, 2013)

+1  Kinda like voting yourself a paid vacation!



cwolfs69 said:


> the bill has not been passed yet but was introduced. it is HR 3223 and was introduced on 9/30/2013. it would guarantee employees all back pay no matter what their status. so they will have to suffer through the layoff but get the windfall afterwards. not the way to run the government. they are not working, they should not be paid. not a function of whose fault. they are being paid with our tax dollars.


----------



## NotURMailman (Oct 2, 2013)

My company has already furloughed some people. The rest of us are in limbo waiting to see if we will be sent home. The longer this lasts, the more likely it is. Not a good feeling!


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 2, 2013)

Well in the thinking of a lot of folks it is "nobody's fault"....my daughter said she thinks "they're all responsible" (meaning both political parties and the one or two independents in Congress and the White House).  I told her that is the same as saying it's nobody's fault and if it's nobody's fault, who can we call on to fix it???  But the thinking that everybody in Washington is equally to blame is (in my opinion) the kind of thinking that gets us into such situations in the first place.

I have an opinion, that I won't share here, of where the responsibility lies and exactly why it lies there...but regardless of whether yours would be the same as mine you should do a little research - TRUST ME ON THIS - SOMEBODY IS TO BLAME.


----------



## Russianwolf (Oct 2, 2013)

Smitty is right. There is one party/group to blame and that is.......


The citizens.

They keep voting people in that do nothing and cause more problems than they are worth. And they accept it as the status quo.

So stop doing it.

:biggrin:


----------



## walshjp17 (Oct 2, 2013)

Since Congress (both houses) and the White House stopped working for the citizens that elected them, it's time we unelected all 537 of them and start over.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 2, 2013)

As much as this conversation has stayed away from blaming one side or another, its still bordering more and more on political conversation.   Please refrain or we will close the thread (no single poster being called out here).

Dean
Asst mod.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 2, 2013)

Russianwolf said:


> Smitty is right. There is one party/group to blame and that is.......
> 
> 
> The citizens.
> ...


I would completely agree on that except the citizens don't get a vote on legislation, and once passed legislation, no matter how bad, is very hard to get undone. Additionally, while a lot of us might not have noticed, we now have more law coming from the regulators than from our elected officials. We could throw out all 535 Representatives and Senators, along with the President - put new folks in place and not much would change.

If we threw out all 535 legislators and the president, I doubt that much could be changed unless we elected very dedicated people and kept them in office for at least 10 years.


----------



## PeetyInMich (Oct 4, 2013)

Sorry Alphageek, incredibly (to me at least) it hasn't broken into a rep vs dem shouting match, and seemingly most of the posts with a political bent are pointing the "blame" back at us voters.  But requesting more accountability on the people that we elect.


----------



## cwolfs69 (Oct 5, 2013)

Well apparently the house has passed the biil for all gvnmt employees to get back pay when settled. How rediculous. If so what has shutting down saved. Im forsaying, they are non-essential, they should be permanently laid off. Non essential, we dont need them.


----------



## edstreet (Oct 5, 2013)

cwolfs69 said:


> Well apparently the house has passed the biil for all gvnmt employees to get back pay when settled. How rediculous. If so what has shutting down saved. Im forsaying, they are non-essential, they should be permanently laid off. Non essential, we dont need them.



First your definition of 'essential' is the not the same, your def is very loose standards and the definition that the gov goes by is very strict.  Apples and oranges my friend.

The bill that was passed is going to be rejected in the senate and already there is a veto threat if it passes the senate.  This bill is as good as dead.  The only purpose it will serve is serious loss of faith and followers of those who are doing the veto.


----------



## Smitty37 (Oct 5, 2013)

edstreet said:


> cwolfs69 said:
> 
> 
> > Well apparently the house has passed the biil for all gvnmt employees to get back pay when settled. How rediculous. If so what has shutting down saved. Im forsaying, they are non-essential, they should be permanently laid off. Non essential, we dont need them.
> ...


Oh, I don't know.  I don't think I'd have a very hard time finding 800000 government employees that we could be better served if they were working for someone else.


----------



## alphageek (Oct 5, 2013)

Closing thread - Its been through enough now. 

IAP is not a place for this type of discussion and I'd rather close the thread than be forced to delete peoples posts.

Dean 
Asst Mod.


----------

